# What have I got here???



## mrmcgee (Jan 21, 2008)

Any help on this would help. I do know that it is a 12 ga. semi auto Browning made in Belgium a long time ago. It has "Full 12 special steel" on the barrel and some foreign writing on it. I got it from a 97 year old man who says it is either from before WWI or WWII. I need to figure out if I need to shoot it, refinish it, or leave it alone and put it in the safe.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Humpback?

Something like that.

I remember my Grandpa talking about his, that looks very similar.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Looks like a very old Browning A-5 Humpback. If it's as old as you say, I wouldn't touch it. It may be worth a lot.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

southdakbearfan said:


> Looks like a very old Browning A-5 Humpback. If it's as old as you say, I wouldn't touch it. It may be worth a lot.


SHHH I was just going to offer him $300!


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

hunt4P&Y said:


> southdakbearfan said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like a very old Browning A-5 Humpback. If it's as old as you say, I wouldn't touch it. It may be worth a lot.
> ...


Unless it is a A5 made prior to 1923 based on visual condition you are about right on price! I know you where attempting some humor, but the gun looks to be in 50% or less condition and A5's are not rare even Belgium made in a 12 ga!

mrmcgee shoot me a PM with the SN and I can get you a date range out of one of my books!


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Ron Gilmore said:


> hunt4P&Y said:
> 
> 
> > southdakbearfan said:
> ...


Man you are good at reading me! :beer:

I just think it is a really cool looking gun!


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

it is an A-5, but what is the little button on the front of the trigger guard


----------



## mrmcgee (Jan 21, 2008)

The button on the front of the trigger guard is the safety. The lever on the back side is a "single shot", it will shoot but not load another shell from the tube. I have not tried it but that is what the old man told me. Thanks for your help.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

yes the lever on the opposite side from the slide(action) is for trap shooting where your only allowed one shot. My safety is located behind the trigger. Remington also had a gun that looks like that, but it would be stamped remington.

Mine has the gold trigger and engraving. Have your gun checked very carefully by a gunsmith before shooting. Todays loads may be harmful to the old barrel and shooter


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

You need to get some replacement stocks before you shoot it. It has a huge crack on the forearm.


----------



## 8x56mn (Mar 14, 2007)

The lever is a magazine cut off. This allows you to rack a shell out of the barrel and drop another in if you suddenly want to change loads. Leave it engaged and you have a single shot. This saves you time instead of racking out all your shells to change loads when the need arrises. The new Browning Golds have the same feature, not sure about the SX's.


----------



## trikortreat (Dec 10, 2008)

my old man has that exact model only 16 guage...all im gona say it..DO NOT GET RID OF IT!!!!....my dad was talkin to a guy at gander mtn bout it n he offered him a boat load of $$ dont get rid of it man.


----------



## mrmcgee (Jan 21, 2008)

I'm not going to get rid of it. I am going to use it. I have checked it out and there were alot of 12 guage made. IF it was in MINT condition it might be worth around $300. Maybe they didn't make that many 16 guages, that could be why yours is worth more.


----------



## trikortreat (Dec 10, 2008)

yes that very well could be....


----------



## Bob Aronsohn (Mar 21, 2005)

It looks a lot like the old model 11 Remington semi auto.

Bob A.


----------



## Save Hens (Mar 15, 2008)

like stated above, looks like my grandpas A-5 humpback


----------



## Bob Aronsohn (Mar 21, 2005)

The old model 11 Remington semi auto's looked exactly like the Browning auto 5 because Remington paid Browning to use there design back in those days. The model 11 not 1100 had the very same kind of safety on the front portion of the trigger guard.

Bob Aronsohn


----------

